
Trouble at the Koolaid Point (2014) - colinprince
http://seriouspony.com/trouble-at-the-koolaid-point
======
mpweiher
Previous:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8425501](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8425501)

